# "SJ" Pronunciation (when not in isolation)



## bieq

Hello,

I have a doubt about the pronunciation of this sentence: "*ik mis je*". I know that the letters *sj* are pronounced */ʃ/* in isolation, but what about this case?

Should I say */ɪk mɪs jə/* or */ɪk mɪʃə/*?

I guess it's a complicated question and only somebody familiar with the IPA will be able to answer it.

Thank you!

Ben


----------



## Baunilha

It doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## bieq

Baunilha said:


> It doesn't make a difference to me.


 
So by that you mean I can use both types of pronunciation?

Ben


----------



## Joannes

I think you can say both in this instance, but you couldn't in 'ik was jarenlang acteur' (separate pronunciation) for example.


----------



## bieq

Joannes said:


> I think you can say both in this instance, but you couldn't in 'ik was jarenlang acteur' (separate pronunciation) for example.


 
Thank you for your help.

Ben.


----------



## BrunoR

*/ɪk mɪʃə/ *with the sj as in sjaal??? I'd rather apply this rule from own experience: sj pronounced */ʃ/ *only when s and j are together (no space between).


----------



## bieq

BrunoR said:


> */ɪk mɪʃə/ *with the sj as in sjaal??? I'd rather apply this rule from own experience: sj pronounced */ʃ/ *only when s and j are together (no space between).


 
Hello,

Therefore, you suggest that */ɪk mɪs jə/* must be said intead of */ɪk mɪʃə/*, right?

I was confused, because in phonetics, there's a process called assimilation, which is excatly about my doubt. Doesn't this happen in Dutch, too?

Thank you

Ben


----------



## BrunoR

*/ɪk mɪʃə/ *would be the pronunciation of 'ik misje', which basically means 'I small mass' and makes no sense. But it's mostly a question of feeling too.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



BrunoR said:


> /ɪk mɪʃə/ would be the pronunciation of 'ik misje', which basically means 'I small mass' and makes no sense. But it's mostly a question of feeling too.



So, if somebody would say to you /ɪk mɪʃə/, you're not going to understand that person? Well, frankly, I have my doubts...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## BrunoR

Yes I would understand them, it's just that it does not sound correct. How would you pronounce 'ik mis je', Frank?

If I told you 'kmissn je', which is West-Vlaams, would you understand me? Yes. Would it be correct? No.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


BrunoR said:


> Yes I will understand them, it's just that it does not sound correct. How would you pronounce 'ik mis je', Frank?


Depends on the situation. When I speak quickly, I say /ʃ/, when I speak more slowly (or emphatically), I'd use /s j/.

Groetʃes,

Frank


----------

